# First time in the glades.



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Still awesome thanks for sharing.
Fish the rivers when it's blowing... Endless possibilities.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In that area you'll learn more in a single day with a guide than you will in a year on your own.... but it doesn't sound like a bad first day at all if you never ran aground, found your way home okay, and are willing to try it again... 

Just nothing like the 'glades...


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> In that area you'll learn more in a single day with a guide than you will in a year on your own.... but it doesn't sound like a bad first day at all if you never ran aground, found your way home okay, and are willing to try it again...
> 
> Just nothing like the 'glades...


Have any recommendations?


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Try Captain Bob Lemay.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Another Captain Lemay vote.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks guys - but there are lots of great guides there and most of them don’t fish anywhere else... 
I’m much more a Flamingo backcountry guide most days (when we’re no locked out...).


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

You’re right Bob...lots of good guides in that area...but few will share their knowledge and insight on an Internet message board quite like you. Thanks for doing that. 

You’d be my first choice.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks partner


----------



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

pretty sure i know the exact spot where you caught that jew fish, i have an almost identical picture!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

On Monday, as usual, the small goliath grouper were thick everywhere we went - along with lots of small snook.. Here's a pic of our best goliath ...








who is that old guy anyway? 

They were hitting the same lures the snook were popping. At the end of the day I made a stop at what should have been a good live bait spot for a big snook using live ladyfish... Nothing doing.. instead we got our clocks cleaned four times in a row. Pretty sure they were more goliaths - only a tad bigger...

just nothing like the 'glades...


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

georgiadrifter said:


> You’re right Bob...lots of good guides in that area...but few will share their knowledge and insight on an Internet message board quite like you. Thanks for doing that.
> 
> You’d be my first choice.


Absolutely correct re: lemaymiami aka Capt. Bob reports & infomation. Personally do not know the man but always look for his opinions & knowledge on MSF!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> who is that old guy anyway?


You don't look a day over 50


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, for me, that was 22 years ago...


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Had a good day in Flamingo last Wednesday.

Caught a few myself.
Fishing alone.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Stick to the rivers when the winds howling, I usually use a white spook to get a general idea of where the fish are. If the snook are not munchin you should at least get a couple swells/boils, then try different lures or live bait.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Pretty good game plan - but for folks heading out that first time.. remember that getting to and from "the rivers" may not be much fun on bad weather days - particularly over on the Flamingo side of the Park... Sure is nice, though, fishing places sheltered from the winds when it's hooting and howling. If I ever had one of those pretty little TV weather girls on board my skiff... periodically I'd be pointing at the sky and saying SEE... in a loud tone of voice.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Pretty good game plan - but for folks heading out that first time.. remember that getting to and from "the rivers" may not be much fun on bad weather days - particularly over on the Flamingo side of the Park... Sure is nice, though, fishing places sheltered from the winds when it's hooting and howling. If I ever had one of those pretty little TV weather girls on board my skiff... periodically I'd be pointing at the sky and saying SEE... in a loud tone of voice.


I heard that re: pointing to sky! (LOL) .....


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Pretty good game plan - but for folks heading out that first time.. remember that getting to and from "the rivers" may not be much fun on bad weather days - particularly over on the Flamingo side of the Park... Sure is nice, though, fishing places sheltered from the winds when it's hooting and howling. If I ever had one of those pretty little TV weather girls on board my skiff... periodically I'd be pointing at the sky and saying SEE... in a loud tone of voice.


Bob, planning to use a few of your jigs tomorrow! Had hoped to return to the flats out front and to the east of Flamingo, but with the weather and wind report for tomorrow I'm thinking Chokoloskee might offer more options. I know the old adage about fishing with a west wind ("when the wind blows west, stay home and rest"!) but when you have to go and the winds are 10-15 from the west, what is your general strategy for Flamingo and Choko?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Almost any Islamorada guy: "west is death in the Park"


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Get out your charts and check out the east side of every island and the west side of every river or big bay (when you can find rivers that mostly run north and south) to make your plans.

Whatever else you do, when there’s muddy water at that favorite spot - go somewhere else.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Going into Whitewater to start the day tomorrow morning...….See where we end up.

West Wind...…..We all say not going because its going to be blowing like a 2 bit hoe out of the west... Sit on the couch and complain all weekend that you did not go.

Going to focus in on the Backwards 4 area.

Lemay may remember that place.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> On Monday, as usual, the small goliath grouper were thick everywhere we went - along with lots of small snook.. Here's a pic of our best goliath ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is a beautiful fish! We got one small one on first trip to Flamingo back in early March. I imagine they really start to pull when they get above five pounds or so.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Decided to head west to Chokoloskee instead of south to Flamingo--figured there would be more options if the wind was howling as forecast. We fished within 10 miles of Outdoor Resorts all day. We caught a few fish--trout, reds, snook, snapper, jacks, Spanish Mac, bluefish (!), jewfish--but mostly small and in small numbers. We had numerous shots at small tarpon in the morning but could not entice them to eat and we had two HUGE cobia almost swim into the side of the boat! Then we spent the last two hours of the day chasing after and tossing to small schools of big black drum and some very large redfish, also with no luck! But it was still a great day--a needed break and an opportunity to spend another day enjoying the beauty of God's creation. So thankful for that!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

We stayed with the Whitewater Bay option yesterday. Weather was not bad except for the WEST wind which we all talked about and understood it would be there. 

Ended up not a bad day. Caught some legal redfish along with a few trout, and mangroves (both the tree and the fish), lot of small snook. 
Good Day ! - Got to Go ! - Boat Ran Good ! - Caught Fish/Trees ! - Home Safe !


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just nothing like the 'glades... You can fish there (and do well) on days you can't even take your boat off the trailer in other places...


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Oh yeah.

Also CAUGHT the attention of Ranger Rex coming back in just coming out of Tarpon Creek.

All is well!


----------

